# Topics > Aggressive war of Russia against Ukraine >  Spend with Ukraine, support Ukrainian products and services

## Airicist2

spendwithukraine.com

producthunt.com/posts/spend-with-ukraine

----------


## Airicist2

Spend with Ukraine

Apr 6, 2022




> Spend With Ukraine To Stand With Ukraine
> Support Ukrainian made products and services in the time of war
> 
> Ukraine is a home to many great products. Sprouting entrepreneurship, strong engineering culture, and an authentic design feel push our businesses onward to the global scene. The war Russia waged on peaceful people can’t take away from our ambition to create and drive positive change. Product teams in Ukraine keep working while being shelled, displaced, and pressured.
> 
> O0 Design rounded up a shortlist of Ukrainian companies that sell globally. From tech unicorns to artisan brands, they produce value and back the economy. Getting their products and services directly supports Ukraine and nears our victory over darkness.

----------

